# Palintene Lake, in NJ



## shamoo (Nov 2, 2014)

Caught on a 5" Senko, Green Pumpkin R/Flake


----------



## fish devil (Nov 5, 2014)

Another pig from the pig factory!!! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Im hearing ya FD, def a pig factory :mrgreen:


----------

